
John Hennessy and David Patterson 2017 ACM A.M. Turing Award Lecture - spai2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LVeEjsn8Ts
======
magoghm
"Guys, we've been giving you a free ride for 30 years while you write your
crummy software and we made it faster. That's over!" \-- John Hennessy

"Our job is to tell them: it's over. The free ride is over. There's no magic.
The cavalry is not coming over the hill." \-- David Patterson

